# substitute for mustard?



## flyinion

Any pro or amateur chefs out there have an idea for what to substitute for mustard?  I have a friend who is 911 peanut allergy level allergic to it in any form (powder, seed, prepared, etc.).  Most of the time I can work around it but it seems like so much BBQ stuff revolves around using it in some way whether it's slathering mustard on the meat before smoking or cooking it or using it in BBQ sauces or in rubs.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Depending on the application, wasabi or horseradish powder are a good sub, but use it sparingly, it's powerful stuff!


~Martin


----------



## flyinion

Thanks, yeah I had thought about horseradish especially if it's heat that's needed.  Wasabi powder have to be careful with.  It's either made with horseradish (which is ok) OR with mustard powder (obviously not good) since real wasabi is very expensive.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

flyinion said:


> Thanks, yeah I had thought about horseradish especially if it's heat that's needed.  Wasabi powder have to be careful with.  It's either made with horseradish (which is ok) OR with mustard powder (obviously not good) since real wasabi is very expensive.



Real wasabi powder is available, it's expensive, but a little bit goes a long way!

http://shopping.netsuite.com/s.nl/c.493062/sc.2/category.2/.f

~Martin


----------



## flyinion

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Real wasabi powder is available, it's expensive, but a little bit goes a long way!
> http://shopping.netsuite.com/s.nl/c.493062/sc.2/category.2/.f
> ~Martin


Oh nice!  I bet that would actually work really well.  I've had the chance to try fresh grated wasabi at a high end restaurant my girlfriend and I go to on our "anniversary" and it's definitely a much more mellow/different flavor than the green goo in a tube you get at most sushi places.  I know it's pretty much impossible to get/afford that though unless you're a restaurant but I didn't know they made a powdered version.  

I'm thinking it might be similar to dried mustard with a bit more/different kick.  Maybe I could even make the powder into a prepared mustard substitute or something for things like when making a salad dressing calls for a few tbsp's of dijon or something.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes

I read somewhere else that you can use EVOO as a base to get your dry rub to stick to.  I haven't tried it, but I'm sure it would work just fine.

That doesn't help in things like sauce recipes, but it would allow you to do a mustard-free smoke.


----------



## flyinion

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> I read somewhere else that you can use EVOO as a base to get your dry rub to stick to.  I haven't tried it, but I'm sure it would work just fine.
> 
> That doesn't help in things like sauce recipes, but it would allow you to do a mustard-free smoke.


Yep as a matter of fact I used olive oil on a tri-tip I did last night.  I think things like sauces and the rubs themselves are the real problems.  I've just been leaving it out but coming up with a substitute that works well would be awesome.


----------



## chef jimmyj

As far as using Mustard as a Glue for Rubs...Anything will work, Oil, Water, Apple Juice, Mayo or Molasses. For Mustard Kick, Martin nailed it with Horseradish or Real Wasabi Powder. In Salad Dressing, Mustard is frequently used as a Emulsifier to help bind Oil and Vinegar. An Egg Yolk will do the same...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I usually don't "glue"he Rub on, I may at times use Worchestershire, but just pat the Rub in and massage it a bit is really all that is needed(IMHO:) glove and give it that Tactile manuver.


----------



## bruno994

X2 with oldschool, I have started using no glue at all.  The moisture in the meat itself is more than enough to hold on the rub.  I usually layer my rubs anyway.  A light coat of seasoning salt, let it sit allowing the rub to turn into a paste on the meat, then a second layer of my particular meat rub (brisket, ribs, pork, chicken, etc) then on to the pit.  If you feel like you need some glue, olive oil will do as the others suggested above.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes

As I think about it, I think a light coat of salt would do the trick.  Osmosis will pull some liquid out of the meat/fat, which should get it wet enough for your dry rub to stick.  I'm guessing that is the same process Bruno gets to work when he's using season salt as a first layer.  There's no doubt tons of salt in your season salt, and that should pull fluid out of the meat by osmosis.  Holy crap, you actually do sometimes use the stuff you learn in high school.  

Good thread.  I've never thought of this stuff.


----------



## flyinion

Thanks again guys.  Yeah I figured out after asking that most of the time mustard ON the meat is just to help the rub stick so I guess I just need to find substitutes for when it's in rubs and sauces as a real ingredient.  So far that wasabi powder or horseradish is looking like the best alternative.  I know some Indian dishes use mustard seeds for their earthy flavors too and I've heard things like cumin or turmeric can maybe help out on that side but I figure in BBQ applications the mustard is more for the bite.  I've even thought about when it calls for mustard just leave it out and put a small amount of cayenne in or something.


----------



## dewetha

i going to try a new way of applying rub. apply a small coat of apple cider vinegar before the rub. i apply rubs without sugar so i add that on top of the rub if i need it. we will see how the next thing to get some works out. pulled pork this weekend.


----------



## cliffcarter

I have always considered the mustard slather(or any other pre-rub coating) an unnessecary step when applying rubs to anything. Just coat the meat generously and put it on the fire.

I am confused, however, by why this is a problem for someone with a peanut allergy, there is no warning on the French's yellow mustard in my fridge that says it was produced in a facility that also handles peanuts or that peanut oil is an ingredient in it. Or perhaps he is allergic to mustard, also?


----------



## flyinion

cliffcarter said:


> I have always considered the mustard slather(or any other pre-rub coating) an unnessecary step when applying rubs to anything. Just coat the meat generously and put it on the fire.
> 
> I am confused, however, by why this is a problem for *someone with a peanut allergy*, there is no warning on the French's yellow mustard in my fridge that says it was produced in a facility that also handles peanuts or that peanut oil is an ingredient in it. Or perhaps he is allergic to mustard, also?


Haha, woops guess I wasn't clear.  The person is allergic to mustard (and Sesame as well).  I was simply using the peanut reference as an example of what happens when the person is exposed since mustard allergy is not well known but many people have heard about deadly peanut allergy reactions.  Peanuts, etc. are all actually fine, it's just mustard and sesame that cause issues.


----------

